# Belkin PureAV Home Theater PF60 AV Power Console



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

does it have battery back up?
does anyone have one?

thanks


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

From the description on the Belkin site it doesn't mention it having back-up battery capabilities.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

HT nut said:


> does it have battery back up?
> does anyone have one?
> thanks


Yup. I use an APC S-15 in each of my systems. I tried one of the Belkin units a while back and it worked OK. http://www.stereophile.com/content/music-round-14-page-2


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Yup. I use an APC S-15 in each of my systems. I tried one of the Belkin units a while back and it worked OK. http://www.stereophile.com/content/music-round-14-page-2


Kal,
Just an FYI. the Amazon link to the APC S15 you have above is for the bezel only - not the actual Batt back-up unit. Here is the link for the unit itself.

When I saw the price of it for $142 shipped I was a little confused. Further investigation led me to the fact it is for the front cover (bezel) only. Still Amazon has the complete unit for $850 which I guess is fair.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have had the Belkin PF30 or a similar older model (looks like the PF30 but grey...would have to check the model number) for some years with no problems. It doesnt have battery backup nor does the PF60.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

smurphy522 said:


> Kal,
> Just an FYI. the Amazon link to the APC S15 you have above is for the bezel only - not the actual Batt back-up unit. Here is the link for the unit itself.
> 
> When I saw the price of it for $142 shipped I was a little confused. Further investigation led me to the fact it is for the front cover (bezel) only. Still Amazon has the complete unit for $850 which I guess is fair.


I do not recall posting an Amazon link. The one above is to my column in Stereophile.


----------

